# Head lice in pregnancy!



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I'm 29 weeks pregnant and have just found out I've got head lice (I'm a teacher)!  My head has been a little itchy but I thought it was because we're doing our bathroom at the moment and we don't have a shower, only a bath - which makes it difficult to rinse longish hair.

How would you advise to treat them?  I haven't been at work since the 15th of October so I've been infected for at least 2 1/2 weeks (don't think I could have got them elsewhere as I haven't been out much and my husband hasn't got too much hair).  I can't see any empty egg cases at my roots but after quite some time with conditioner and a nit comb last night, I removed about 6 -8 fully grown ones and numerous smaller ones.  Should I just continue with the conditioner and nit comb every evening - was a little sore on my bump with bending over    - or is there anything else I can use?  The last time I had them was 13 years ago and it took 3 treatments of Lyclear to get rid of them.  Obviously I won't do that with being pregnant.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks
mini-me xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mini-me,

Poor you   not very pleasant but I suppose one of the joys of being a teacher is that you catch whatever your darling pupils have   If you don't want to use chemicals then conditioner and a nit comb every night should shift them eventually. Make sure you get the areas behind the ears and at the back of the neck (they tend to hide in the warmer slightly damper areas of the scalp). If possible ask DH to comb through for you to save you having to bend over (you sit on a chair with a towel round your shoulders).

If you can't get rid of them then you can use an application of Lyclear. The company do say only use if necessary in pregnancy but there is no evidence that it would be harmful to the baby. Understand that you'd rather not use it unless you have to. If you do decide to use it, DH should apply it too (even if he is follicularily challenged   )

Hope you manage to clear them up  

Maz x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Many thanks Maz.

DH away this weekend, back late tonight but he has offered to do what is needed though on his return  

I will give it a week with the conditioner and nit comb and if not completely cleared up, I will use a dose of Lyclear.  Scalp much less itchy today thankfully!  

Thanks again.
Mini-me
xxx


----------

